# Should everyone carry hand sanitizer?



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Should everyone carry hand sanitizer when eating in public?*

Is it just me or has anyone else every thought about the futility of hand-washing in public?

Just think about it for a moment. If you use a public restroom, then wash your hands, you still have to touch the door knob to get out. This door knob is covered in accumulated bacteria and viruses from the hundreds of people (many with unwashed hands) who've exited that restroom. The cleanliness you've attained by washing your hands becomes moot the moment you touch that door handle. Even if you manage to get past that door without touching the handle, you may encounter other handles before reaching your meal location.

Even something as seemingly harmless as pulling out a chair or grabbing a lunch tray could nullify all efforts to eliminate contamination prior to eating.

When I started thinking about this, I realized the only way to have clean hands prior to eating is to carry hand sanitizer and use it immediately before eating .... Or, just hope one's body is strong enough to fight off these contaminants.

It's strange, I'm not really worried about getting sick and I almost never get sick.

For me, it's just the idea of having disgusting residue on my hands or in my mouth. I often think things like .... Yuck, someone who touched that door knob may have had feces residue on his hands, and now it's on mine.

I'll close with a tip. One way to mitigate possible contamination when out in public is to use the back of hands or palms to open doors or handle other contaminated objects. Since we eat mostly with our fingers or utensils, this method can help keep one's fingers clean.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> I'll close with a tip. One way to mitigate possible contamination when out in public is to use the back of hands or palms to open doors or handle other contaminated objects. Since we eat mostly with our fingers or utensils, this method can help keep one's fingers clean.


This, and when you wash your hands, use a paper towel to turn the faucets off...and, if you're so inclined, to open the door. There's usually a trash can either by or just outside the door of most restrooms where you can dispose of it afterwards.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I say just cop it all. Work your immune system, get sick once in a while (for me its rare), and live life without worrying what you can't control.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it depends on how populated your area is. If it's really crowded, like China, germs are much more of a threat then they are in a small town in Midwest USA.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have some in my purse but I never have used it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I keep a large pump at my desk. 
I will use it after returning from the restroom, and I have used paper towels to open the door. I noticed one guy never washes has hands after going #1 - guys, we know about this. I make sure to use it then. The bottle has lasted about eight months. I need to buy a new one, though. I have used it to wipe down my keyboard at work, too.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I always wash my hands before eating any meal, out, or in, I go to the bathroom. I always wash my hands after using the stalls. I just not got in the habit with sanitizer yet.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> This, and when you wash your hands, use a paper towel to turn the faucets off...and, if you're so inclined, to open the door. There's usually a trash can either by, or just outside, the door of most restrooms where you can dispose of it afterwards.


This


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> I say just cop it all. Work your immune system, get sick once in a while (for me its rare), and live life without worrying what you can't control.


Agreed. We have immune systems for a reason. Attempting to avoid all contact with germs/bacteria is futile in any case.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Dempsey said:


> I say just cop it all. Work your immune system, get sick once in a while (for me its rare), and live life without worrying what you can't control.


 i agree with this. you need to introduce the bad stuff into your body so your body will know how to fight it. my sister used to be careful with everything. she was the only person at her job that got ill at a potluck twice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We know that - but limiting our chances in areas where we know there is a problem can't hurt. Getting a cold every once in a while would keep my immune system going, but swine flu? I run - I need my lungs. Half the deaths were attributed to lung infections of some type.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Using a paper towel on the door nob and sink is the proper way of cleaning your hands, along with an 8 second scrub with soap. That's what should be done in health care but not many people do it, so there's hand sanitisers all over the place  
Obviously this is the public health care system where sick people are and there's germs galore. I wouldn't worry about this normally since it's good for our immune system. Supposedly allergies come from a hyperactive immune system that has nothing to attack, so we should give it a workout once in a while. lol


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I only wash my hands after I've used a public toilet, used someone else's toilet or done a number two in my own toilet (I keep mine squeaky clean though, including the flush, light switches, door handles etcetera), touched something really disgusting (like the cat litter tray), handled raw meat (except beef, which you can eat raw without incident most of the time anyway) or handled raw chilis (nothing hurts more like rubbing your eyes when your hands are covered in capsaicin). I never get sick, ever (except stuff that's completely unrelated to hygiene like chronic nasal/eye problems).

The "LOL MUST WASH HANDS WITH ALCOHOL GEL EVERY 10 MINUTES" mentality is completely unnecessary and stupid unless you're in healthcare and need to stop infections from spreading, or you work in a lab with things that must be kept sterile or you're preparing food for other people.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I use my foot to flush the toilet.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I used to hate standing up on the bus as it meant holding onto the poles which other people had been holding with their sweaty, dirty hands. I'm over that now though fortunately. Although often after washing my hands I use my sleeve to open the toilet door, so I don't contaminate my clean hands. But I think carrying hand sanitizer is taking it a step too far. The alcohol hand sanitizers aren't good for your hands, they really dry them out and leave you prune like. I am a great believer in letting yourself build immunity against diseases by not being over clean. I am very rarely ill and have no allergies. I think the reason so many people today have allergies is that they haven't been exposed to allergens and haven't been able to build immunity.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

banzai said:


> i use my foot to flush the toilet.


me too!!!


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I carry around antibacterial hand gel and use it constantly. I never used to care much about germs, but I have been enlightened through a bacteriology course I am currently in. Now paranoia-city. I think I go through a container a week. *sanitizes hands (for real )*


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I cannot tolerate the feeling of greasy residue on my hands after touching doors, handrails, and cash machines. Opening most doors in public also results a pungent metallic odour on my hands. When I have to use a cash machine, which are occasionally covered in spittle, I either wear gloves or bring hand gel.

I avoid touching my face or food with unclean hands. I rarely get sick, but am floored when it happens, so washing's the first thing I do on arriving home.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> I say just cop it all. Work your immune system, get sick once in a while (for me its rare), and live life without worrying what you can't control.


Yep. I believe I have an immune system for a reason. May as well keep it working ready to fight anything major


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i've been wanting to buy some hand sanitiser since i'm such a germ freak. :b


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

J.T. said:


> The cleanliness you've attained by washing your hands becomes moot the moment you touch that door handle. Even if you manage to get past that door without touching the handle, you may encounter other handles before reaching your meal location.


I've thought that as well, though you'd be using only one hand or part of one hand to open the door, so it would still be worth washing your hands properly anyway as you would be carrying even more germs if you didn't do that. But it's probably a good idea to use sanitiser too.



Judi said:


> Using a paper towel on the door nob and sink is the proper way of cleaning your hands, along with an 8 second scrub with soap. That's what should be done in health care but not many people do it, so there's hand sanitisers all over the place


Was visiting a relative in hospital a couple of years ago. There was a bottle of hand sanitiser at the door of the ward which was almost empty and was never topped up. Staff didn't seem to use it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I do the paper towel for doorknobs thing. Always annoys me when I find a bathroom with only air dryers.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

When using public restrooms I turn off the water & open the door using a paper towel. Though many newer places have sinks that automatically go on when hands are put under them. I also like the rest rooms that have no door, but rather than maze like thing so you have privacy without having to touch anything to enter or exit.

I personally have never used any hand sanitizer. My OCD is fairly bad, but apparently germs just aren't my focus.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I like it when I encounter a restroom door that you pull to get in, and push to get out. I just push it open with my shoulder. That way you don't have to touch a door knob with your clean hands before you eat. I just don't understand why they just don't build them all that way. Maybe someone can enlighten me.:idea


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I use my foot to flush the toilet.


Me too.



Cedilla said:


> I like it when I encounter a restroom door that you pull to get in, and push to get out. I just push it open with my shoulder. That way you don't have to touch a door knob with your clean hands before you eat. I just don't understand why they just don't build them all that way. Maybe someone can enlighten me.:idea


Me too.

When I enter a public bathroom I use my shoulder to open the door, and use my foot to lever the door open to leave. I use elbows to turn taps.

Strange but true. lol


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i got stupid contact dermatitis on my hands from too much sanitizer. the alcohol and everything kills your skin if you use too much. XD


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I always use a paper towel to open the door at public bathrooms. I also carry baby wipes(I have a baby so I have to anyway) and often wash my hands with those when I'm out.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

1applehearts1 said:


> i got stupid contact dermatitis on my hands from too much sanitizer. the alcohol and everything kills your skin if you use too much. XD


Ahhhh I have that too but only in the winter time. I never knew why but I do wash my hands a lot so I guess that's where it came from.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope everyone knows the overuse of antibacterials like hand sanitizer (and other antibacterial products) will likely lead to bacteria becoming resistant to it and render antibacterials useless. Not to mention antibacterials kills good bacteria that people need. Hello pandemic!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Sanitizers don't have to have anti-bacterial anti-biotic properties. I can be as simple as a wet nap with some isopropyl alcohol. 

This would really feed into my OCD with washing my hands.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Ahhhh I have that too but only in the winter time. I never knew why but I do wash my hands a lot so I guess that's where it came from.


i see. yeah i only get it on my ring finger and it keeps coming back. its winter and i work in retail so im trying to make sure i dont get sick! its such a pain i think they have some sanitizers without alcohol now though  yay!


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I use my foot to flush the toilet.


 I do that when I use a public restroom. Im still trying to figure out a way to open the door with my foot heh...seen too many people just walk out without washing their hands.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, I don't think it's necessary. I think as long as you just make sure to wash your hands and take the normal sanitary precautions you should be fine.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I carry one around with me, just for those times when I want something to eat or just want to clean my hands and am not near a sink.
I find them very very handy.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

People go a little nuts with the hand sanitizers - I wash my hands frequently,always after using the restroom and before eating or preparing food. It's impossible not to come into contact with tons of germs unless you can live in a sterile enviroment. I think it's just using common sense and not working yourself up into a panic. The average person with a normal immune system does not need to go through life tethered to a bottle of hand sanitizer.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> I hope everyone knows the oversue of antibacterials like hand sanitizer (and other antibacterial products) will likely lead to bacteria becoming resistant to it and render antibacterials useless. Not to mention antibacterials kills good bacteria that people need. Hello pandemic!


^ I second this

Unless you work in a medical profession you don't need to worry about hand sanitiser. It's unecessary, If you don't like public washrooms then carry a pair of disposable gloves or use you're feet to flush. Don't start with the sanitiser or you'll never stop.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never used any hand sanitizer.

I wash my hands and turn off the sink & open the door using the paper towel I dried with.

I fully recognize the futility of washing your hands only to touch knobs contaminated by countless pigs I see failing to wash their hands. These guys might as well eat off the floor while they're at it. I'm no germ-aphobe, but we all know what they did in that stall and to see so many walk out without washing is totally disgusting. Makes one want to wear latex gloves when forced into shaking hands, otherwise it's on par with shoving my hands down the back of his pants and exploring his crack!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I fully recognize the futility of washing your hands only to touch knobs contaminated by countless pigs I see failing to wash their hands.


It's not exactly futile. There has to be enough germs to defeat you immune system and when you wash them it gets rid of it all even if you pick a little bit back up. Some places it might be futile though.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

In the old days people wore gloves. When I'm in public I wear work gloves. If I use hand sanitizers, I only use them before I eat. If I go to the bathroom in public I use a paper towel to open the door. 
Wearing gloves may be thought of as strange, but it keeps germs and other harmful things like heavy metals quarantined before you eat. 
Also if someone wants to set you up it makes it more difficult for them.


----------



## Solobikerider (Apr 15, 2009)

What hes said..
I only wash before I eat but I get the sanitizer wipes and I do
my keyboard and remote controls...even my gear shift and steering wheel
like every six months or so..
Public phones ..used to bother me a little but Im not phobic.
Yeah and a paper towel on the doorknob..yep done it.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

No. It's not something I really worry about. I have enough to worry about without getting pointlessly paranoid about germs. Besides, as others pointed out, I want my immune system getting practice. I don't want it turning into a weakling.


----------



## Hand Sanitizer Dispenser (Apr 8, 2011)

*Handsanitizer*



J.T. said:


> *Should everyone carry hand sanitizer when eating in public?*
> 
> Is it just me or has anyone else every thought about the futility of hand-washing in public?
> 
> ...


I think everyone should carry hand sanitizer for personal protection as well as preventing from germs & bacteria.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I read somewhere that overuse of antibacterial products is lowering our natural human immunity to germs... I wash my hands after I sneeze or cough, before and after I eat, before, during and after I cook, after going to the bathroom and other tasks like gardening, taking out the trash or playing with animals... I'm sure there are a few other times.... but I don't think I am OCD about it... I just do it when it feels like it would be a smart thing to do. I don't carry hand sanitizer... I have a bottle on my desk at work - and klennex... for my clients... and I use it if I shake their hand. Does this sound like too much?


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Bacteria is everywhere. It's all over you, right now. It's supposed to be. Killing it off is unhealthy. 

Using a paper towel to open rest room doors is a good idea though. Fecal matter is some gross stuff.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Hell no. The more work your immune system gets, especially growing up, the healthier you'll be in the end. There have been cases studied where children were kept too clean growing up and developed serious health problems when they started school or in one case even died because they had no immune system to deal with the variety of common germs you cannot prevent encountering.

We grew up on a farm, shoveling manure, running barefoot through the pasture, only washing our hands before eating, handling animals and not washing our hands until we ate, and camping with not only no hand sanitizer but often times no sink and regular soap. I never get the cold or flu. The only illnesses I do get usually have little impact on me and then leave everyone around me in bed for days. I noticed some slight aches and sinus congestion a few mornings and a week later my husband claimed he was dying with my same symptoms times 100. I can only get sick from people who are very similar to me like close family such as my sister. The only person I regularly catch illnesses from if I use her laptop while she's sick. Otherwise the entire martial arts school will share a flu for months and while everyone keeps being gone I'll still be there every single day without so much as a slight cough. It used to happen in high school all the time too. While I was great at playing sick and getting out of school I never actually did get sick. Half my class could be gone and I'll never come down with anything. People I know raised similar to me who never touch hand sanitizer are rarely gone for illness. People I know who carry hand sanitizer around and their children are sick at least monthly. It's not making you any healthier or saving you sick days to use that stuff.


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yes I use paper towels to open the restroom door. But what about that dirty little trick when there are none?
I wait for someone to come in OR if possible use my elbow to push the handle down. 
Flush with my shoe. lol
Whatever makes me feel "clean"


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I always carry hand sanitizer in my purse and only use it before I eat, touch my eye to reapply eyeliner, or if there is no soap in the public bathroom ( a major pet peeve of mine). I used to be really OCD about this stuff a few years ago, but have calmed down about it since then. I got over it by reminding myself that not all bacteria is bad and being exposed to germs strengthens the immune system.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I do carry handsanitizer. In fact, I keep a some in my car and use it after shopping. Thus far, I've only had one cold in 2 years, and that was last summer.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Behold: the Toepener!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I wash my hands often. To a fault perhaps. However, they do say that we are less immune to some things because we have become too clean. I personally don't like hand sanitizers, because they are alcohol and dry out skin, and in my case (because my skin is already dry) sting. 

Personaly disclaimer: However, they are not the worst thing in the world, so if you are par to hand sanitizers, carry on. Nanu nanu to the germ free. :b


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

I do not live with out hand santizer and it is in my purse. haha.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I carry hand sanitizer most times I go out. Usually I only use it before I eat something, or if there's no soap in a public bathroom. I think it's especially useful for people who have to travel a lot.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I think everyone should use it. If it can prevent spread of germs, sicknesses and illness, why not?

I, however, am a proponent of traditional hand-washing with warm water and soap--it just feels more comphrensive--but hand sanitizer is the next best thing if it is all that is available.

My practice is to generally always wash my hands before eating and when I return home from public places and of course after using the restroom.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

I always have my purse with me when I leave the house. In it I have one of those travel size hand sanitizers. I used it before a meal out and after using the washroom at all times. Its just a habit after I realized how much germs and bacteria is out there. 

Around my city more and more automatic hand sanitizer dispensers are popping up all over.

I also have those lysol wipes which are great. I wipe down my cell phone, keyboard, tv remotes, door handle and purse straps once a week.


----------

